# Don't buy Moan for the life time guarantee.



## pennywise (Feb 3, 2015)

I have some moan products in my bath. I had some rust issues and some cartridge issues. I called and they denied because I bought the home in 2012. They say they give a lifetime but then look to set any hurdle to make it so they can deny the claim. I think your better off paying half price and just replacing it when you need to on budget brands.


----------



## frodo (Feb 3, 2015)

Moen® products have been manufactured under the highest standards of quality and workmanship. Moen warrants to the original consumer purchaser for as long as the original consumer purchaser owns their home (the "Warranty Period" for homeowners), that this faucet will be leak- and drip-free during normal use and all parts and finishes of this faucet will be free from defects in material and manufacturing workmanship. All other purchasers (including purchasers for industrial, commercial and business use) are warranted for a period of 5 years from the original date of purchase (the "Warranty Period" for non-homeowners).


life time warranty ,   Were you the   " original consumer purchaser"  ?  if not,  the product is warranted for 5 years from date of purchase



their are no hurdles,  the warranty CLEARLY states lifetime warranty to ORIGINAL purchaser
 it also says,   you have a warranty for 5 years from time of purchase.  if not the original purchaser


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 4, 2015)

I hear this all the time about warranties and most people don't understand what a warranty is. A warranty from a manufacturer states that a product is made correctly and that it has no manufacturing defects. A warranty and a guarantee are not the same. The two are not intermingled in meaning. Every MFG has different periods and responsibility to owner and future owners. Most warranties must be transferred to be in effect.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 4, 2015)

moen bath and rust, dosn't add up.. Maybe old steel pipes causing an issue


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 10, 2015)

Whenever I hear the words "Lifetime Warranty", I just laugh and ask; 'Whose life? Yours, mine, or the products?' it is meaningless words in a world where language is just a game.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 10, 2015)

slownsteady said:


> Whenever I hear the words "Lifetime Warranty", I just laugh and ask; 'Whose life? Yours, mine, or the products?' it is meaningless words in a world where language is just a game.



My last wife had to have a four wheel drive so she could back out iof the drive way. She also bought extended bs. The first time she had a problem she took it back and they took things apart for a look. That will be $200 as there was nothing wrong so it isn't covered. The first time it snowed she pushed the button and learned the hard way that you have to drive forward 10 ft before it kicks in.


----------

